# Cockapoo at work



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

These are photos of Dylan when I took him to the craft fair at Cambridge recently. In the past he's been a nuisance at fairs, but now he's a bit older, he behaved pretty well, so we can take him more often.









One way to attract customers







Now I've done all that work, I'm really tired.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Helen he looks adorable - so cuddly - like the jewellery xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwww cudly baby, and an attraction to your booth!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Cute, how lovely to be able to take Dylan with you. Did he get lots of attention from the punters? J x


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Dylan is GORGEOUS!!! X


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Cute, how lovely to be able to take Dylan with you. Did he get lots of attention from the punters? J x


Yes, he's quite an attraction. And we often meet other cockapoos. Lots of visitors take their dogs to the shows.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah, sweet! And I can confirm that the jewellery is indeed lovely. I ordered two necklaces form Helen and they are both beautiful. Especially the family one, made from the birthstones of each member of my family. I've worn it so often since I got it!


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Having a stall at a craft fair is something I've always wanted to try, I make my own soaps, flavoured lip balms and bath jellies for friends for birthdays. That may go well at a craft fair!!! I will have to have a look around


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

He is so gorgeous and I can almost hear his excited bark!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

tessybear said:


> He is so gorgeous and I can almost hear his excited bark!


You're lucky you can only "almost" hear it! I get the real thing


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Salfordnurse said:


> Having a stall at a craft fair is something I've always wanted to try, I make my own soaps, flavoured lip balms and bath jellies for friends for birthdays. That may go well at a craft fair!!! I will have to have a look around


That sort of thing is really good at fairs if you make a good, attractive display. But stand costs are really high at most of them, so it's not easy to make money. You might find some inexpensive small fairs, especially around Christmas - there are lots of church hall fairs where you could do well. If it went well could be a great exit route from your job????? 
I love craft fairs, although it's been tough in the recession for jewellery, but they are really good fun - people are really friendly. Hard work though when you're working all week as well, so I don't do as many as I used to. A couple of years ago we went 39 days without a day off!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Good boy Dylan helping his Mummy.39 on the trot sounds tiring but when your doing something you love and you can take Dylan it sounds a little brighter. Shame its not more productive Simon, it sounded like a way of doing something for a living that feels good again, maybe doing it as a side line though could be fun... and dog friendly x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Lovely pictures Helen, Dylan is such a cute dog, his bark made me laugh.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Dylan will bring the customers to the stand for sure!!!

"one necklace and a hug with Dylan your cockapoo, please".....


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

He's coming to work again this weekend to bexleyheath and next week to tunbridge wells. Now he's settled down a bit more, we'll take him whenever we can. I hate leaving him behind.


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Aww! He is gorgeous 

He looks like a big softie, I bet he loves cuddles!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Well Dylan is being a really good boy today. We've had him untied most of the day and he's behaving brilliantly and has made a den under one of the tables, just sticking his head out now and then to say hi to his public. He just met a lovely cockapoo puppy called Cody who is 14 weeks old and they had a good play in the middle of the marquee with an amused audience.


----------

